# info on john deere 826d??



## need4spd90

anyone have any info on an older model snowblower..john deere 826d..i found some random stuff on the internet,but nothing too specific..a lady my wife works with is selling one that doesnt start,not sure exactly what the problem is,havent looked at it yet..just trying to figure out what a reasonable offer would be..wife thinks she might be looking for like $150..just dont want to buy it and have to spend another $500 on parts..


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

built by Ariens(the best in my opinion), a john deere is a good choice. for 150 thats a nice deal, if its a carb job to fix it then buy it, if not give it your best offer and go from there. Just sold that model at work for about 800 used.


----------



## need4spd90

got a bit more info from the wife..the lady's father purchased it new in 97 or 98..he used and maintained it till 2008..then he passed away..she used it one winter in 2009,then it wouldnt start...the lady said everything was working fine,they put it away for the summer,and the following winter it wouldnt start..so im actually thinking its probably just bad gas..i'm going to go check it out this weekend


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to forum and good luck to you.


----------



## need4spd90

i went to look at it the other day,and brought it home for $150..its like brand new..what a steal..

i changed the gas,took the carb apart and cleaned it out and it fired right up with 3 pulls..

has an electric starter on it,but it wasnt spinning the motor..upon closer inspection,i figured out it was because the two lower bolts had walked themselves out,so the starter motor was basically hanging from the side of the engine..two new bolts and the electric stater now works again

just need to get a replacement rope for the pull starter cuz its frayed a bit, and will probably break soon

thanks for the info guys


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

Glad we could help you make an investment in a nice blower! Expect 30 or so years out of it!

Ben
Welcome to our forum!


----------



## GreenFlyer

My brother has the same model. If it is in good shape, and just a carb problem, $150 is a great deal.


----------

